# Post Photo's of your first Show Horse



## BM Miniatures (Feb 13, 2008)

This is my first show horse Steal My Heart, AKA Stealer Squealer

Here is us at our first show(Both our first time in a show ring!)

Me freaking out and so nervous not having a clue on what Im supposed to do...stealer too, lol!

She was taken straight out of the paddock as a yearling with very little handling(was hardly leading LOL) so we were both dropped in at the deep end

:lol:

HUH?







Can you tell im nervous? LOL






Lol...so much for "setting up"...shes facing the wrong way! LOL






Our most recent shows




















Comon! now lets see yours!


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2008)

This is my first show horse, *Triple H Derby Day Miracle*. I bought Derby as a yearling in 2001. He was shown as a junior and senior stallion to multiple halter Championships and a National Top 5 in performance. I had him gelded in 2005 and love him just as much as ever


----------



## Devon (Feb 13, 2008)

My Wee Man


----------



## SHANA (Feb 13, 2008)

Well my first offical show horse that I owned was Pasos Flame, a arabian mare I got for my 13th birthday. I had shown before but on school horses.






My first miniature horse I have shown is Cool Running Sanka SPH whom I got in 2003.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd have to dig up pictures of the first horses I "showed". They were just ranch horses, but I wanted to show sooo bad.





My first real show horse was Rockets Red Jet. He was an amazing all-around horse.






My first ever mini who turned out to be an awesome show horse, Martin's Doctor Z. Our first year together, he and I were the

1989 National Reserve Champion Youth Pleasure Driving

1989 National Reserve Champion Youth Roadster


----------



## heavensminis (Feb 13, 2008)

This was my first show and we had a blast.

Her name is [SIZE=12pt]Dave's Choice[/SIZE]--we call her Choicey. We are at the Area III show here.






Here are some of our other show pics- [SIZE=12pt]Heavens Gypsy Rose[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Heavens Appy On The Loosa[/SIZE]


----------



## shalamara minis (Feb 13, 2008)

My first show horse back in the early sixtys


----------



## squeaky (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

Here are pictures of my own first two show horses. I showed many others, but these two were the ones that conviced me showing was fun:

TFR Prime Catch - 30" Red Dun Pintaloosa - now owned by marissa in arizona






Goldust's Easter Lilly - 36" ASPC mare











Amanda


----------



## shoeboxstables (Feb 13, 2008)

GREAT thread idea!

My first horse, and first show horse, and first home trained horse, was Darkmoon's Orion's Mighty Dainty- Annie!



Such a good little mare! I had shown big horses before, but never owned a horse before Annie.

I'll have to go on the other computer to get some realllllly old photos, but this is what I have right now



. We both had no idea what to do!

Back in '04, at our first show, the Warren County Farmers Fair



We got dead last in both classes, up against some very talented big horses OH! but we had a BLAST, learned a ton, and were totally hooked!











Now, we haven't shown in a couple of years, and Annie's just fine with that



She's had a baby, and he'll be going into the show ring for the first time this year as a yearling gelding!


----------



## River Wood (Feb 13, 2008)

One of our first....."Supreme"










Top 5 National Halter Gelding

Reserve National Champion Country Pleasure Driving


----------



## Mona (Feb 13, 2008)

These were my first show horses. This was in '95, and it was...

PMM Joys Little Piranha, a blue Roan Stallion






and

Grosshills Indian Outlaw, a black appaloosa yearling stallion...






Actually, I never really showed anything after that other than having my one stallions shown for the summer by someone else to take him to #3 All Stars National Top 10 (7th) in his stallion halter/height class and winning several other area awards, championships etc.

I do not like showing at all. I am far too nervous and shake like a leaf when in the ring! Plus, there are no shows close enough for me to attend to make it worthwhile conditioning a horse all year for.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's my first show horse "Rosie" She was born the year that I went to watch a Miniature Horse Show and I got hooked. I trained her all by myself, the first year was a learning experience, I showed her as a yearling, but the second year we got competitive and I even beat an extremely highly respectable trainer! To say that I was shocked would be an understatement! She is now retired and has had 3 foals well actually 4 if you count the one she lost this year (bay filly of course) premature. She is a sweet girl!


----------



## ckmini (Feb 13, 2008)

This is Oneka's Commander's Solar Flare (gelding), my fist "show" horse that I bought in 2002:






and this is my first miniature, a grade mare that I bought in 2001, she is the one that started it all:


----------



## Relic (Feb 13, 2008)

Me and my very first home bred show horse Kenny back in 1983. Gee l'm getting older then l feel.


----------



## Ferin (Feb 13, 2008)

My first show horse was a 14.3 hand Quarter Horse Mare. I showed Zemosa in hunter and jumper as well as at Pony Club events.

Zemosa and I at one of our first Pony Club events. I was about 9 here.











My first mini show horse was also my first, of two, that begun our mini herd. This is both mine and Brie's first time in the mini horse show ring.


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 14, 2008)

My first show horse (other than school horses) would also be my first horse, my TB Cheyenne. Here's an older photo of us:






My first show mini, wasn't bought as a show horse, I bought him as a driving horse, but we did show for fun. Here are some photos of Sheik and I:





















Jessi


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is my first show horse(sorry only pic I seem to have of him on photobucket right now. He is a QH/Morgan cross and such a doll! We only did 4-H, but he was my first horse and was also the first horse that I did all the training on. Sometimes I regret selling him!






And my first mini at my first show. It was my first time showing in a registry show and he was just a yearling.






Here he is now as an almost 3 year old, and I still love showing him!


----------



## Dona (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is the very first registered Mini I ever owned....AND the first one I showed.





Hemlock Brooks Cock Robin was an awesome stallion & is still going strong at age 30 this year! I retired him a few years ago & he went to live with Angie Sauer at Hoofbeat Buckon Acres, where he is living the life of Riley!

Here are prof. pictures that Angie had taken of Robin at the ripe old age of 26 or 27 (can't remember which)











And here are a couple casual photos of him taken here when he was younger...














There'll never be another like him!


----------



## Keri (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's mine! MMW Golden Hue. He was a pasture pet when I got him. We've only been showing for 3 years, but we've gotten tons of National Top Ten All Star awards and club awards. So proud of him. Still getting the hang of showing, but we're doing good.


----------



## shoeboxstables (Feb 15, 2008)

This is really neat, to see where everybody started out



! Some pretty little (and big) horses!


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 15, 2008)

He sure is a pretty boy




Miss Melody's "Grandsire"? I'm still getting used to all the correct terminology but I think that's right OH! He is Melody's, dam's sire.



Dona said:


> Here is the very first registered Mini I ever owned....AND the first one I showed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leeana (Feb 15, 2008)

Well here is my first "show horse" who was actually a shetland so i guess i technically started out showing the shetlands but had minis before.

Royal Salsa ASPC

Royal Golden Supreme X Royal Toots

Congress Top 10 and Top 5


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 16, 2008)

Little John was my first show horse, a total TERROR in the ring, he hated it and

took every opportunity to prove it to me... not stallion behavior,, just angry!

and being a beginner... well.. hehe no more of that!

He is a totally different animal away from the ring and I just adore him.





IT's funny, If he knows I have a snack.. he will stop whatever he is doing and stand

up and "show" for the snack... still. funny little guy.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Feb 16, 2008)

Here was my first show horse, he was a yearling stallion, but I ended up selling him. He now lives in NC with Kathy Mumford...


----------



## suz (Feb 16, 2008)

My first and only show horse


----------



## Alex (Feb 16, 2008)

Miniequine~~ He is gorgous!!


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 16, 2008)

Pinto28 said:


> Miniequine~~ He is gorgous!!






) Thanks. He is my little man.





~Sandy


----------



## "City Slicker" (Feb 16, 2008)

We were both green as could be in this pic, OH! I went to a 2005 fall fair work clothes and all and just entered as we came! Tonto took first place even then.



the rest is history and does very well at the shows, and we are all prim & proper now


----------



## TripleDstables (Feb 17, 2008)

My first show horse is my quarter horse mare Spot. We've had her from 8 months old, she is turning 4 this year.


























My first show mini, is my filly Diva. I bought her in utero, and she is turning two in April.

(pictures from our first mini show!) She was the smallest mini at the show, and there were about 50 horses there. It was so fun!


























-editted to say that I halter trained them myself- But, my mare was green broke to ride by someone else, and I am finishing her out.


----------

